# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Autocad

## nsmith

I just started using Ubuntu, Yesterday.  So far I like what I see.  I am wondering if there are CAD programms that I can use for Ubuntu?  I currently use AutoCAD 2006 on Windows 2000 professional.  

I am a network administrator and am looking to substitute my windows network for Ubuntu/Linux.  Any suggestions?  What is the easiest and less painful way?

Thanks

----------


## chuckyp

Try using system>adiminstration>Synaptic Package Manager.  From yoru gnome menu.  From within there you can search for CAD it will show you a list of availible packages to install.

As for part 2 you can use samba to interact with windows networks.

----------


## Piggah

Well, there is QCad, but I don't know how well it measures up to AutoCAD. 

There really aren't too many great CAD programs for Linux right now..

----------


## LKRaider

Look at this thread: My Ubuntu CAD station

Cycas CAD looks like the best choice for architectural work (my area). For engeneering, I don't really know.

----------


## gymsmoke

LK~
That's a great looking package! (CYCAS)
Does the gnu version work well compared to a 'paid' version?  I'd like to give this a trial run...
(I'm running 5.10 atm) ...

----------


## LKRaider

I don't know much about the CYCAS package, other than it looks very promising, as I am forced to work on Autocad (yes, I dual-boot).

The public version seems to lack import filters for Autocad's dxf and 3ds, some exporting filters, restricts plotting size (size A4 max) and is for non-commerical use only.

----------


## LKRaider

[delete this message - double post]

----------


## LKRaider

Found another interesting CAD application:
http://www.graphiteone-cad.com

It seems mostly turned to mechanical engeneering, but looks like a fully featured CAD app.
And the free version equals the commercial version in functionality.

----------


## adie273

Just a thought here...

Have you tried AutoCAD on Ubuntu using Wine?

I read somewhere about a company in Africa putting in a lot of work helping with Wine so that it could run AutoCAD because they personally felt AutoCAD was the best, but at the same time wanted to cut costs by switching from Windows to Linux.

----------


## John.Michael.Kane

http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html

----------


## Orion2014

Yeah, I just tried, it dosent work. AutoCAD requires microsoft .NET framework to run. 

QCad seems the most like AutoCad out of the ones that I have used. Im an IT Network Tech, but I also do drafting for the firm (civil engineering) I work with, and I LOVE autocad. Its really an excellent, fluid program. 

QCad seems the most like autocad, almost looks like an old version of autocad, like release 14 or something.

I just wish it was compatible with .DWG autodesk drawing files.

but beggars cant be choosers i suppose.

----------


## emrextreme

Here is howto; 

Autocad on Ubuntu

http://doctus.net/showthread.php?t=17006

----------


## mb125

I have been using autocad 14 with wine for about 8 months and no problems at all, has anyone used autocad 2004-2007 with any success???

----------


## martinje

Been doing reading on it, and it does not look like it.  For Autocad 2004 to 2006.

----------


## aimran

Hi there. If you're looking for a "parts" CAD program similar to Solid Works I suggest trying out Graphite One: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...t=graphite+one

But for say layouts of buildings/plants type of CAD programs I don't have a better option.

----------


## mtcycler

I have tried QCAD and it extreamly gutless compaired to AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008, and AutoCAD LT 2008, spent long enough to know that I couldn't do half the stuff I am used to doing in AutoCAD in QCAD.  QCAD is a good drawing program, but not a good AutoCAD suplement, I suppose it would work if you wanted it to though.

----------


## Dy1anW

It'll be interesting to try a couple other setups for both AutoCAD and Microstation, as they're the only reason why I still *have* to use Windows.  I've tried using both packages before with Wine many moons ago, and though they worked, they were very, very slow.

----------


## bluplanet

> Just a thought here...
> Have you tried AutoCAD on Ubuntu using Wine?
> I read somewhere about a company in Africa putting in a lot of work helping with Wine so that it could run AutoCAD because they personally felt AutoCAD was the best, but at the same time wanted to cut costs by switching from Windows to Linux.


It didn't take them much work.  They're using Debian linux and they installed AutoCAD 14 and had it running in 24 hours.  They're an Architectural firm in Johannesburg.

I'm trying the same thing with Ubuntu with partial success.  I had to write an AutoLisp routine to get the rectangle function to work. 

Grid settings have to be adjusted from the Tools/Drawing Aids menu.  Typing "Grid" on the command line elicits the proper options, but they don't work from the command line.

Another problem is that Autocad seems to think my viewing area is much larger than it is. This messes up Panning and Zooming except when using Realtime Pan and Zoom.

----------


## bluplanet

I'm playing with AutoCAD R14 running under Wine on Ubuntu 10.4.  It seems to work pretty well except I cant get Mtext or Matchprop functions loaded.  I had to write a lisp routine for Rectang.  I wonder if I just installed the software wrong.

----------


## vinayaksawant

If u are waiting for auto cad replacement in Ubuntu your wait is over you can now find out professional 2D cad system Draftsight on followsing link 

http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsig...-cad-software/


Enjoy the power of open source.  :Razz:

----------


## Chronon

What do you mean by "open source"?  It seems to be proprietary software.

----------

